# Startup for Screenprinting any help apprecaited



## TigerRawr (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys! A few partners and I are looking into starting up a business printing cups in a small regional center in the Midwest. We had a few questions about start-up costs and would love to hear of some resources to get our business running. 

In looking at operating in a city with 81 bars and a county with 153 full service restaurants how much should we look towards putting up for a start up cost?

Also, where would be the best place to find our stock and machinery?

Thank you so much! We look forward to seeing this plan come into fruition.


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm... Ever screen printed before?

Cups(mugs) etc should just be ordered from people who are set up for that(sublimation). You can't compete with them, it will cost you more than you can buy them for.

Google promotional products. There are thousands of people involved in that.

For a t-shirt operation you're likely looking at 10 grand to set it up properly(used equipment).

Much, much more if you buy everything new.

Be careful, there are lots of people who prey on screen printing start-ups. Sell junk equipment at huge mark-ups.

Do your research and then do it again... Then look for deals on good equipment. Screen printing companies are going out of business all the time so it is possible to get really good deals on equipment.

Screen Printing is NOT a get rich quick scenario, it is a very tricky business to run properly.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

phatdaddy said:


> Screen Printing is NOT a get rich quick scenario, it is a very tricky business to run properly.


To add to that, if you are looking to print cups you won't be purchasing the same type of equipment used for apparel. You should do some research by asking the restaurants and bars where they get their glassware and how much they are paying. Some may even be getting some of theirs done free if they are spending enough money with a food or beverage vendor.


----------



## muddhouse (Nov 11, 2014)

whats the average or adviceable amount needed to start up a screen printing shop, im looking at a 6 colour work station etc.. i need help


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

Look UP...^^


----------



## muddhouse (Nov 11, 2014)

How much 4k dollars do for a startup???


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

It all depends. I've seen people use heat guns and even conventional ovens, but if you want to actually make money that isn't going to work.

A press and a flash are fine to start, but again, with printing the only way to make money is in production. 

You need a decent epson printer and all the materials associated with producing film, a conveyor oven, a flash, an exposure unit, a pressure washer, a washout booth and a press. If you can get all of that under 4 grand you're doing great.

Then there is: screens, ink, chemicals and squeegees...

I've acquired equipment over time (when I got good deals) and I'm around 5ish grand in for the textile side, another 5-6 for the graphic printing end of things.


----------



## muddhouse (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow quite helpful.. I've seen a few start up packages from Ranar that look cost effective.. 
Do you advice purchase of start up packages because they contain all the other stuff you would need to resuply at some point, just for easy start?


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

I dunno...

Silk Screen Printing Business Shop Set-Up

I have this type of set up, but instead of the Raynar dryer I have a hicks 13 foot X 2 foot. Instead of the UV exposure unit I have an Atlas 5-way, instead of the Epson 1400, I have a stylus pro 9600.

I got my Epson for 800 bucks, it was a must-buy when you look at costs of film per sheet. RIP software isn't necessary.
Printing 8.5 X 11 inch film is going to kill you in film cost and very limiting as to size(cut and paste is a registration nightmare)...

I got My Raynar 6/4 for 800 bucks and the dryer for a grand.

I was given the Atlas 5-way for nothing, there are lots of old exposure units out there for free or next to it... I've never used UV exposure units.

Built my own washout for under a hundred bucks including the pressure washer...

Spray adhesive is disgusting. I wouldn't use that if you paid me. There is a water based alternative(old-school).

Screen opener? Try Varsol, it's allot cheaper.

These kits give you a bunch of junk you don't need, or can replace with inexpensive alternatives... 

I'd keep your eyes open for most of this stuff used, source supplies locally.


----------

